# Flea & tick pill?



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I have been using _Frontline_, which Amber doesn't like. A friend says he uses a pill, which his dog thinks is a treat. He says it is a little more expensive than _Frontline_. I don't remember the name of the pill. Can someone help me out with the name? If you use it, how do you like it?


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I believe they would be referring to either Nexgard or Bravecto. Both are oral flea/tick medications. Nexgard is given 1 time per month, Bravecto is given every 3 months. There are numerous threads on GRF from members who have used both. You can find the threads by doing a search under either Nexgard or Bravecto. I personally live in an area with a high incidence of Lyme disease. I have opted to give all 3 of my dogs Nexgard. The cost per dog for 10 months worth of Nexgard (ordered online through Dr. Foster & Smith) is approximately $190 (dosage for Nexgard is based on the weight of the dog and all of my dogs are over 60 lbs but under 90 lbs). Both Nexgard and Bravecto require a prescription from your vet. Because I live in a cold climate I do not give medications in January or February but depending on where you live you may need to give it year round to achieve maximum effectiveness. I have had no problems with the medication. I give it 10 days after I give my dogs their heartworm medication. I also make sure that it is given with food. Some members have had issues with these medications so I would urge you to research both and consult with your veterinarian as to which would be best for your dog.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

I use Nexgard for Mochi and also purchased it online (through a prescription from my vet), and he's never had any problems. I give it to him along with his heartworm and he doesn't have any stomach issues whatsoever.

My cousin's little Maltese doesn't like that pill but my golden eats anything, i just throw it on the floor and he chases it and eats it like a treat LOL I don't even need a pill pocket


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm using NexGard on my boy. It's working good, I've never had any luck with the topicals at all. I've tried them all....... 

If you do a search here on the forum for either NexGard or Bravecto, threads will come up you can read through.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I found a tick on my dog from a recent trip and it had been on there for more than a week and this was being on Revolution! Well, Jonah's vet recommends Nexgard so we have made the switch!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I used Bravecto with Coby and it made him very sick and lethargic for almost 48 hours afterwards. I wouldn't use it again. I have also heard some horror stories with that medicine. Perhaps Nexguard would be a better choice. Seems something that lasts 3 months (Bravecto) could be just too much medicine. 

I honestly don't want to use any chemicals on this dog having lost Coby to cancer but even my holistic vet insists the naturopathic medicines don't work. I don't worry about tics in my area but we are heading to Oregon on vacation so I need to protect him then.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

G-bear said:


> I believe they would be referring to either Nexgard or Bravecto. Both are oral flea/tick medications. Nexgard is given 1 time per month, Bravecto is given every 3 months. There are numerous threads on GRF from members who have used both. You can find the threads by doing a search under either Nexgard or Bravecto. I personally live in an area with a high incidence of Lyme disease. I have opted to give all 3 of my dogs Nexgard. The cost per dog for 10 months worth of Nexgard (ordered online through Dr. Foster & Smith) is approximately $190 (dosage for Nexgard is based on the weight of the dog and all of my dogs are over 60 lbs but under 90 lbs). Both Nexgard and Bravecto require a prescription from your vet. Because I live in a cold climate I do not give medications in January or February but depending on where you live you may need to give it year round to achieve maximum effectiveness. I have had no problems with the medication. I give it 10 days after I give my dogs their heartworm medication. I also make sure that it is given with food. Some members have had issues with these medications so I would urge you to research both and consult with your veterinarian as to which would be best for your dog.



I've taken ticks off Max in December, January, and February. Don't think that the cold is any protection!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has been on Bravecto for two years, no adverse reactions at all, and no more engorged ticks. I still find some but they're dried up dead. I hate them, evil horrible things they are.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> I've taken ticks off Max in December, January, and February. Don't think that the cold is any protection!


We don't tend to have a lot of ticks here when the air temps are in the -10 to -20 degree range and the windchill is -40. Seems the ticks don't like the dead of winter in MN any better than I do


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I started Jess on Nexgard this spring. Tick count so far this year: Jess :0 , Mom: 2.
Usually , Jess would have had quite a few ticks despite the uset of topicals. And he hated those topicals, hid when he saw me getting them out.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

G-bear said:


> We don't tend to have a lot of ticks here when the air temps are in the -10 to -20 degree range and the windchill is -40. Seems the ticks don't like the dead of winter in MN any better than I do


I wish we were so lucky!
Not about the weather, I hate the cold!
I was astonished to find ticks on Max when we had snow and ice and bitter cold, I swear they live through nearly anything.
Except my big orange hammer that I bring down upon their heads whenever I see one. >


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Coby Love said:


> I used Bravecto with Coby and it made him very sick and lethargic for almost 48 hours afterwards. I wouldn't use it again. I have also heard some horror stories with that medicine. Perhaps Nexguard would be a better choice. Seems something that lasts 3 months (Bravecto) could be just too much medicine.
> 
> I honestly don't want to use any chemicals on this dog having lost Coby to cancer but even my holistic vet insists the naturopathic medicines don't work. I don't worry about tics in my area but we are heading to Oregon on vacation so I need to protect him then.


Where is Oregon are you visiting? If it's eastern or southern you'll see ticks but on the Portland, north western side we don't have a big problem. I've actually never seen one on any of our 3 dogs.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

I just switched my dog to nexgard from K9 Advantix. SHE had local reaction to K9 Advantix and would itch for days after the application. Lady has had 2 months with Nexgard and so far no reactions and no ticks.


----------



## GoldenLabMix (Dec 3, 2015)

We have been using Bravecto for 4 months now. No adverse effects at all. Our vet switched from Nexguard. Seems to work well as we do have a lot of ticks around and I haven't found one on him yet. I'm usually pretty crazy about the chemicals but I'm turning a blind eye and just listening to the vet on this. I would rather the dog and the humans greatly reduce our chances of getting ticks on us or in the house via the dog. Never tried a topical because I didn't want a mess on the dog that could get on my kids' hands, etc.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal has been on Bravecto for the last 2 years also. I've never had issues with ticks, but better safe than sorry!

He hasn't had any effects on him, nor do I see anything change when he takes the pill...just looks at me to see if I have any more =P


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> Where is Oregon are you visiting? If it's eastern or southern you'll see ticks but on the Portland, north western side we don't have a big problem. I've actually never seen one on any of our 3 dogs.


Oh Good. We'll be coast side then in Eugene to Portland visiting colleges. My son is a senior next year! All he knows now is that he wants to go somewhere cool and rainy. :smile2: I don't have Crosby on anything yet because he's so young. I just don't know what to do! I'm scared to death of everything having lost Coby so young to cancer. I'll go look through the thread and see what you have your dogs on.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

laprincessa said:


> I've taken ticks off Max in December, January, and February. Don't think that the cold is any protection!




If it's close or over 50 degrees, ticks can be active. We had many days over 50 throughout this past winter, even in the North country of upstate NY. I found ticks in leaf litter in January. We had no snow cover.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

djg2121 said:


> If it's close or over 50 degrees, ticks can be active. We had many days over 50 throughout this past winter, even in the North country of upstate NY. I found ticks in leaf litter in January. We had no snow cover.


Born and raised in Upstate NY 
I found few ticks on Max last winter, but he was on Bravecto then
I have taken them off him when it's been below freezing forever (or seems like it!) here - they seem to live through anything.


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*We use sentinel spectrum*

We get this from Australia, seems to be working fine and is easy to give


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*Back of box*

We switch to this because she used to swim a lot and frontline would just wash away.

However this year seems to be extremely hot so fleas are everywhere and because we've been flushed with trash from China down the river due to the monsoon we are combining with frontline as she hasn't been swimming at all lately.

We give the pill on the 1st of the month and apply frontline on the 15th, can't wait for summer to be over to stop the topic.

Don't want to put a collar because she doesn't wear anything around the house


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I don't believe that Sentinel kills or repels ticks. The Australian version seems a bit different than the American, we give Sentinel to our dogs too. Does the Frontline provide good tick prevention?


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Here in Macau, confess that I've never seen a tick except on stray dogs but my vet says they are quite active and we should worry about them a lot.
For the fleas seems to be pretty effective, the only reason I'm using frontline also is cause this year is extremely hot here and everyone is complaining about fleas, Ella is super sensitive to their bites and gets all itchy and since the pill itself doesn't kill adult fleas it only prevents the flea eggs from developing. Basically prevents your house to become infested.
Doesn't indicate anything regarding ticks
Frontline plus supposedly does but as I said is just too **** hot here so during the summer months (June-September) I barely take Ella out besides the garden from our building for nothing more than 15min during the day and an hour at 6am and after sundown. Temperatures here have being everyday minimum 86 degrees with a real feel of 107 it breaks my heart knowing that she wants to stay playing with her puppy friends but they are all local mutts rescued from construction sites and are more used to this, she's a princess with a fur coat so we are ansiously waiting for Autumn! We already had a day with real feel of 122 so we are melting with the humidity.

Although my vet recommends the seresto collar to the puppies that cope ok with these temperatures also because it kills a local mosquito that causes trouble. Our friend Figo the Jack Russel runs every other day in the trails at 6am uses the collar only and never had any tick or flea


----------



## krism.vanalstyne (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm using oral medications on my meddy. Oral medications are basically few pills that need to be given to the infected dog which has the capability of killing fleas and ticks. This method is safe, and you do not have to worry about your children who can be at risk by coming in contact with your dog.


----------



## Guido (Sep 2, 2016)

I use Bravecto for Lucy. Brilliant stuff. Works for 3 months, no side effects. The benefit of systemic antiparasitics as opposed to a collar is that they are water proof (Lucy LOVES taking big plunges). Would recommend it to anyone.


----------

